# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Nest Cam, home monitoring system, Google Nest, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Google Nest

Home page - nest.com/camera

youtube.com/dropcam

----------


## Airicist

Everyone loves their Nest Dropcam. Except this dog. 

 Published on Nov 16, 2014




> Meet Henry. He's tired of his owners checking on him through Dropcam when they're away. Hasn't he proven that he can be trusted with shoes and pillows and all manner of delicious things that may or may not be in his mouth right now? Who's to say who should and should not be on the couch? Isn't he a free dog? Isn't this America?
> 
> Nest Dropcam is a Wi-Fi streaming video camera that helps you keep an eye on what matters to you from anywhere. Stream live video from your home or business. Get alerts on your phone when something happens. And with optional cloud recording, you can playback up to 30 days of footage. If you see something you like, you can save a clip and share it with friends.
> 
> So do you leave your dog at home alone, too? What do you think he does all day? Tell us in the comments.

----------


## Airicist

Caught on Dropcam: Caught in the Act 

Published on Mar 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Live video streaming looks better with Nest Cam

Published on Jun 26, 2015




> Nest's $200 Dropcam Pro replacement is an excellent successor, just don't expect it to act as a standalone security device.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Nest Cam Outdoor

Published on Jul 13, 2016




> The new Nest Cam Outdoor helps you look after home — 24/7, rain or shine. With full 1080p HD video streaming, advanced Night Vision, more intelligent alerts powered by Nest Aware, one app for all your Nest products, and a unique magnetic mount, Nest Cam Outdoor helps you keep an eye on what matters. From anywhere.

----------


## Airicist

Nest outdoor camera first look

Published on Jul 14, 2016




> Nest's new outdoor camera is waterproof. It shoots 1080p HD video with a 130 degree, wide angle glass lens. It does 24/7 video streaming, has a two-way microphone, and a magnetic mount. The Nest app has also been updated with new features. 
> The Nest outdoor cam will be $199 and it ships this fall.

----------


## Airicist

Article "How the Nest Cam Outdoor with Google AI compares to other security cameras"

by Collen Kriel
July 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Step outside: Nest's latest camera combats the elements

Published on Sep 15, 2016




> The $200 Nest Cam Outdoor is similar to the indoor version, but instead monitors the exterior of your home.

----------


## Airicist

The Nest Cam IQ Outdoor brings 4K imaging outside

Published on Sep 20, 2017




> Want to see who's in your yard? The $349 Nest Cam IQ Outdoor can tell you.

----------

